

A Simple Guide to Creating Heatmaps - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/web-monitoring/the-heat-is-on-a-simple-guide-to-creating-heatmaps/

======
zimpenfish
I didn't realise that gMaps now had a heatmap layer option. That makes life a
lot easier for me (once I work out how best to bucket the points into
WeightedLocations).

------
petepete
Also, the QGIS heatmap plugin is very good and fairly simple to use (although,
admittedly, it's a little more involved than OpenHeatMap).

------
ohjeez
I love that he used brony data for the examples. :-)

